# Dukes of Hazzard NOT!!!



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Aurora of Canada made the Rebel Charger that we tend to associate with the Dukes of Hazzard. The car came carded, I've seen it. I have also seen it in a jewel box but I have doubts about that authenticity. Did you know there is a Set!!! Not only that but there are (2) different sets!!! One is called Rebel Challenge and the other is called Daredevil Hazard. Both sets come with the Rebel Charger and the Chevelle Stocker. The Daredevil set comes with a (6) piece set of tjet yellow obstacle pieces. Both sets are uncataloged and I wonder who they were made for. Neither one makes any mention of the Dukes or the confederate flag stencil. Cool stuff.........


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I did not know that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Right here.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=437369


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Those sets and car were released during the time The Dukes Of Hazzard were on TV. So I'm sure Aurora figured the could come out with something without getting a license to cash in on the TV series. Aurora new what they were doing. They never mentioned Dukes Of Hazzard. But it's more than a coincidence. Orange car, Confederate flag, on a race car. The General Lee was a race car.

Randy.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

And the flag was on the hood, not on the roof!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've never seen these before- pretty nice.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Aurora could not secure the license to the DoH. Ideal had beat them to it. So Aurora did the next best thing. 

-Paul


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Just as an aside, in the Rebel Challenge set (Canadian version) the set came with the RCMP police car. Those are even more cool!

Tom


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Rcmp???*

Tommy, any documentation proving the RCMP. It does make sense but I have no Aurora paper list or catalog showing the set at all. Mine is mint and included the Chevelle and not the Caprice.


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

mr_aurora said:


> Tommy, any documentation proving the RCMP. It does make sense but I have no Aurora paper list or catalog showing the set at all. Mine is mint and included the Chevelle and not the Caprice.


Found an expired Ebay listing for one: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/aurora-afx-r-c-m-p-police-car-htf-canadian-/252012721785


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

mr_aurora said:


> Tommy, any documentation proving the RCMP. It does make sense but I have no Aurora paper list or catalog showing the set at all. Mine is mint and included the Chevelle and not the Caprice.


Hey Bob;

I believe Warren has the box in his collection. They had an extra bright orange star kind of sticker that advertised the RCMP car in the set. I'll find a picture and post it.

Tom


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

There is a guy who makes fake labels for the Rebel Charger jewel box. That's probably what you saw.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

cody6268 said:


> Found an expired Ebay listing for one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/aurora-afx-r-c-m-p-police-car-htf-canadian-/252012721785


Cody mr_aurora wants to see is a Rebel Charger (Canadian) box, or paperwork, showing that it came with the RCMP Caprice car. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

jeffaary it just says that it includes a third vehicle. Too bad it does not say that vehicle is the RCMP Caprice. Thanks for the pic/info.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

The labels on the two pictures are different. Unfortunately you can't read the first one.

I have one of these sets at home. I'll have to see what paperwork I have.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Found this on eBay. Ended April 20, 2015 at $168.00. Reserve not met. Was Buy It Now $400.00.

Aurora AFX Rebel Challenge HO Scale Race Set All Original #20407

This body says "INCLUDES POLICE CAR BODY SHELL" on the orange sticker.










This is one version that came with an extra body. There may be others. I am still looking.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I found this listing on a google toys group which seems to confirm that some had an RCMP car.

"ULTRA RARE AFX AURORA * REBEL CHALLENGE * RARE RCMP SET NO RES !!!"

There was a link to an eBay listing, but it was too old to find any pics. The date of the post was 10/11/2005.

I also found the same listing on www.collectingbanter.com.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is another Rebel Challenge Canadian set I found.

The orange sticker says:
WIN A TRIP TO HOLLYWOOD
AND BE A STAR.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

"third vehicle"
I would like to have an RMCP Caprice.
I have a very good replica some one made me custom. and I am very happy to have it.
all the real ones go for more money than I am willing to spend.
nice set by the way. (I tell ALL the girls THAT!)
.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

alpink said:


> "third vehicle"
> I would like to have an RMCP Caprice.
> I have a very good replica some one made me custom. and I am very happy to have it.
> all the real ones go for more money than I am willing to spend.
> ...


That's why they never come near you more than once......lol.

RMCP ..... That's a car I never had, or came close to having. The last one in my hands I could have bought was like a $150.00 25/30 years ago.....


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Awome response....*

The Rebel Challenge with three different orange stickers. That set must have been made for a while. 1981-82 and ONLY in Canada. Anyone have a store sticker on theirs to determine how it was sold. The Aurora Catalogs did not feature it. I did know about the trip to Hollywood, however. So just to summarize.... we still have no proof a RCMP was ever included in the set. Clearly it should have been, but the photo in the orange oval shows the 3rd car as a Matador Cop car. thanks for the info guys....... Bob


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

The Rebel Charger was pretty common in Canada as I've had as many as 10 at one time. (I now have 5). Every now & then I turn up another one. I've got 2 or 3 set boxes also but as far as I know the RCMP car did not come in any Rebel Charger set. I believe the sets were not "Specials" but were available everywhere AFX was sold in Canada.

The RCMP car was scarce even in Canada as I've only found 2 loose in 20 yrs of collecting. I've never seen a carded or jewel-cased one. I once heard a rumor that they were a mail-in, but I haven't found any proof of this.

I will, over the weekend take some pictures.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

My hobby buddy back in Canada came across the RCMP car about three times...and many more Rebel Chargers. (Sometime between 2003 and 2010 I would say). I had my chance at them but passed as it's hard buying rarities amongst friends - better to let him get top dollar from others. So, not totally rare in my books but "rare" compared to most other AFX cars out there. I think the blue/white stripe Cuda is more rare than the RCMP. Both are equally stunning in presentation though. Happy hunting!


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

No sooner I comment on the Dukes car and one falls into my lap.

The good side...









The not so good side:









Make for a great driver/runner...I may cobble some repair job on there one day. Give it the 70s primer repair look!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Time to do another book BoB, and while your at it, throw in a chapter for tomy/ new afx, tyco/mattel, and my favorite, resin cars

not to mention, action race shots, guys can look at them for hours


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

super8man, I know Bill could fix that baby like new. It's what he does lol .
Glad I have a nice one in my collection as well as a slew of the latest ones that came out in the last few years .

Never had and prolly never will have the RCMP car .Way more than I would spend on a slot car!!!!

Unless my buddy Tom finds one in one of the many collections he aquires lol, then I'll get a good deal.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, I agree (about the repair). Though I'll probably attack it like teenagers did in the 1980s to 60s muscle cars - with a dremel and bondo and make a mess of the whole thing! LOL. I have to find a donor car to lend a bit of front fender. And yeah, I only get high dollar cars if I can do it through trading, never cash. It's more fun that way.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is a shot of the RCMP AL was talking about, He was gracious enough to furnish the bodies & I did the paint & stickers. He also told me after I sent his to him that I put the siren on wrong as evident in the pictures, I still laugh at that mistake. 








While not an original, (I am with you guys on the cost of this car, out of my league) Still a great looking car even in clone status.

Boosted


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I could use one of those clones.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I like that clone!!!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

That clone is Bitchin'!!!

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

boosted, thank you ever so much for including me in your grand experiment.
I get frequent offers for that car and wouldn't think of selling it.

I want this to be a good example of folks working together towards a common cause and the rewards that are sometimes given for reaching out.

I have been the beneficiary of many of those posibilities and I am forever gratefull to those who thought of me in that way.

and, to set the record straight, ... boosted merely needed the "siren"(radar gun) to complete his replica and was ever so gracious to offer to do one for me.

the special builds that have come from members of various chat sites are my most cherished.


----------

